# Site Error



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm getting a repeated error on a lot of posts on here over the last few days - when I go to reply, reply with a quote or edit a post of my own the box where the text usually appears/can be written in is just completely white with no formatting buttons, text, or anywhere that will allow me to click the cursor. Sometimes coming out of the thread and back again helps, but mostly it doesn't.

Am not getting this on any other site, just here and just in the last few days.

Thought I'd mention it as it's getting pretty irritating and preventing me from posting on a lot of threads.

Any ideas?

@Lorian @Katy


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Which browser do you use? I used to use ie which was rubbish & had a lot of issues.

l have used Firefox for some long time with no probs.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I'm getting a repeated error on a lot of posts on here over the last few days - when I go to reply, reply with a quote or edit a post of my own the box where the text usually appears/can be written in is just completely white with no formatting buttons, text, or anywhere that will allow me to click the cursor. Sometimes coming out of the thread and back again helps, but mostly it doesn't.
> 
> Am not getting this on any other site, just here and just in the last few days.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem the other day, using ie7 but won't be changing as never had problems in the past. Using tapatalk at the moment and that's not the best with it having limited stuff you can do


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Using Chrome, not tried another bowser yet... will see if it happens again today and try a new browser if so.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

If using IE add this site to the compatability list (Tools - Compatability - Add). I noticed a couple of sites playing up since the last IE update but this fixed them for me.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I'm getting a repeated error on a lot of posts on here over the last few days - when I go to reply, reply with a quote or edit a post of my own the box where the text usually appears/can be written in is just completely white with no formatting buttons, text, or anywhere that will allow me to click the cursor. Sometimes coming out of the thread and back again helps, but mostly it doesn't.
> 
> Am not getting this on any other site, just here and just in the last few days.
> 
> ...


Is this still an issue?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Is this still an issue?


Sorry for late reply, yes it is... I was able to edit a post I made last night after refreshing about a dozen times with just the blank box, but today I've given up trying to edit out my typos... blank text box each time.

Am on a different laptop now too. Still using Chrome though if that helps.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm getting the same issue but it's intermittent... also using chrome


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I get it too. However, if I press 'Go Advanced', the text comes up for me to edit then

I use Google Chrome


----------

